# 3D Printed A Parallel Mech



## Alex (1/9/14)

By: tater57

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (1/9/14)

Thanks @Alex

Kawasaki Green ftw 

If anyone has any ideas for a 3d print mod I would be more than happy to create it in 3D for you to send to someone who does 3D prints.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (1/9/14)

/mode +troll

That's not a mech... that's a semi-mechanical

/mode -troll

That is actually so flipping awesome! Going to have insane battery life, and much safer than stacking/serial batteries but its going to weigh a ton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (1/9/14)

Just search this web . U get files for a lot of vaping stuff. Dna ,sx350 ,drip tip etc 
http://www.thingiverse.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (1/9/14)

I forgot to mention that download are free


----------



## RATZ (1/9/14)

That is some awesome stuff.
Especially after spending the weekend failing at etching Linistepper boards! 

What system are you guys using?


----------



## huffnpuff (1/9/14)

What's that? ABS or PLA?

Been looking at these printers lately. How strong is the plastic( is there any flex when you squeeze) and what about thermal stability being so near to a heat source?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/9/14)

Just a few days ago I was thinking about how cool something like this would be and look, someone did it...lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (1/9/14)

Looking at a 2ND hand Rep Rap kit. Are they worthwhile or should I still save some more?


----------



## DoubleD (1/9/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Looking at a 2ND hand Rep Rap kit. Are they worthwhile or should I still save some more?


 
How much is the asking price for the 2ND hand kit if i may ask?


----------



## huffnpuff (1/9/14)

DoubleD said:


> How much is the asking price for the 2ND hand kit if i may ask?


 
4.7k-ish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (1/9/14)

That is the price of new not second hand


----------



## andro (1/9/14)

Or this one is the same price but better 
http://www.openhardware.co.za/cart/8-commercial-3d-printers


----------



## andro (1/9/14)

Sorry i saw that u say 7 k


----------



## andro (1/9/14)

At 4700 is a good price but i still think the other is better


----------

